# Best portable table saw



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a Dewalt 744. It's old and getting hard to tune up. I seem to have repeating issues with the blade staying parallel with the fence. I use a rousseau table. Anyway, I'm looking at getting a new saw. I will continue to use a rousseau setup. Basically I'm looking at the 
dewalt 7480,7490
makita 2705
bosch 4100
Not really interested in the saw stop or ridgid. I'd be interested to know where the bosch is built. If it is built in germany or italy I seem to have better luck with their tools. The old tried and true has been the makita 2703 which is a great saw for framing. Powerful and good depth of cut. But not nearly as smooth a cut as my 744 is. i'd also like to start using a saw with built in riving knife. I'm assuming all the ones I'm looking at have that feature. I do sometimes use the saw with the factory fence if i haul it out for quick cuts. In that case, the dewalt's rack and pinion is pretty nice to have. I use the saw for frame to finish stuff. Anyone have any thoughts or preferences on these saws? How do the newer dewalts stack up to something like my old 744? Thanks, Nick.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the 7480 and the rack and pinion fence is a sweet setup. Haven’t used it for anything thicker than 3/4” hardwood which it handled with no problem. Get the stand with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Well I used to be in love with my old Makita 2708s until I bought a new DeWalt 7480 10". The rack and pinion fence system is slick and works great! But the motor could use a wee bit more power in my opinion...


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

If you’re going to continue with the Rousseau stand, I’d recommend the DW745 or whatever the new number is for the compact table saw. Doesn’t have soft start, but it’s got the 15 amp motor. Does everything I need it to do, but if you’re doing finish work I would recommend a blade stabilzer, seems to give a nicer cut. Grab the little scissor stand that goes with it, it’s nicer than using on the ground for small jobs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

One thing that bothers me is that the Dewalt can’t rip 4x material in one pass. That is asking a lot out of a portable saw though.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning Wood said:


> One thing that bothers me is that the Dewalt can’t rip 4x material in one pass. That is asking a lot out of a portable saw though.


I think you might need 12" for that. I don't think my Jet cabinet saw could rip 4". Never tried it though.

I have the Dewalt 7480 as well and like the others have said the rack and pinion fence is great. It's lightweight and has a lot of power for the size. I don't have a stand but I use those big yellow lid plastic boxes like at Costco to carry blades and other tools in for the job. The Dewalt fits perfectly into the recessed area. Sometimes I stack them two high.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I meant 4x which is 3 1/2”. Makita and Bosch will do it. Dewalt only 3 1/8”

Excuse me. Looks like Bosch is 3 1/8 at 90 too


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't count on a 10 to do 3 1/2 even if it could. 12" 220V is much better.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Interesting that this is here now, I was going to post about my recent Dewalt DWE7491RS table saw purchase (bought mine at Lowes) and saw this thread. Don't do it, the table isn't flat. Now a lot of people will say I'm splitting hairs, but first I'll list why I purchased this saw, then I'll tell you why the warped table matters.

I don't remember the model of my old, portable Rigid table saw, but I LOVED it. The only reason I'm upgrading (I use that term loosely) is because the Rigid doesn't do a 3/4" dado, it'll only allow for 1/2" dado. And IMO, if you don't do dados, you should at least put a Rigid on your radar. So, after a lot of research I narrowed it down to 3 potential saws...

Dewalt DWE7491RS
Bosch 4100-09
Sawstop JSS-MCA

The reason I didn't include a new Rigid was that they still don't allow for a 3/4" dado. I "settled" on the Dewalt because I really liked the fence, I've used the older version of that saw a lot and the fence was spectacular. I didn't get the Sawstop because of the money, it's not only the $1300 initially, but also the fact that to run a dado you have to buy the Sawstop cartridge for a dado blade.

Here's why the warped table matters. Dewalt states the table will be flat to .020, the one I have is actually worse than that, but I digress and here's why .020 isn't even acceptable... I purchase a Leecraft zero clearance throat for the saw, and once I put this $20 piece of phenolic plastic in it, it became very apparent that my saw... sucked. Imagine feeding a piece of 1x thru the saw, cutting a 45 degree miter, and having the board rock down where the saw table dips .020 in the center, imagine what that is going to do to your 45 degree cut. Then imagine thinking about avoiding this every time you use this saw... IMO it's actually going to be a safety hazard.

So I contacted Dewalt, and that was a waste of time. Basically they said the tables are on back order, not even potentially available until March (hmmmm... think there's an issue?). I can't believe Dewalt even allowed this to happen, how difficult is it to make a (roughly) 30"x30" piece of cast aluminum flat??? Either way, I think I'll be eating the cost of my zero clearance insert, and returning this POS table saw. And I'll have a tough time getting the "Dewalt" aftertaste out of my mouth after this ordeal. The portable Hitachi saw that I threw away over 20 years ago was better than this Dewalt IMO.

While I avoided the Sawstop because of the money, I'm seriously considering it. I need to compare the Bosch with the Sawstop, I can report back if you'd like once I do that.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Try Saw Stop (expensive) or the new Skil Worm Drive table saw. Haven't checked the fence on that Skil yet though.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Reviewed. I think I want one. 

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/power-tools/benchtop-tools/skilsaws-worm-drive-table-saw_o


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> Reviewed. I think I want one.
> 
> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/power-tools/benchtop-tools/skilsaws-worm-drive-table-saw_o


It won't do a 3/4" dado.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have the Bosch 4100, which replaced my Dewalt 745. While the Bosch is very smooth, it doesn't seem to have as much power as the Dewalt. The fence is pretty good, and the gravity rise stand is very very nice. i don't do much interior finish, but we do a lot of exterior finish, and after 3 years it has held up well. I did have to replace a couple of the gears on the height adjustment, which were cheap, but a real pain to install.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

mattsk8 said:


> It won't do a 3/4" dado.


You seem to be looking for features and accuracy that just isn't there in a job site (portable) table saw...at least not to my knowledge...and not from a box store....JET maybe?


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> You seem to be looking for features and accuracy that just isn't there in a job site (portable) table saw...at least not to my knowledge...and not from a box store....JET maybe?


Maybe, I'll definitely admit I push the limits of a portable table saw. But having the TS55 is kind of a game changer for someone like me who does enough cabinet work to care, but not enough to justify something like a full blown cabinet saw. And for what it's worth (accepting the obvious limitations of any portable table saw), my old Rigid would be perfect... if it took a 3/4" dado.

Edit: Maybe you're right though and I should just get a real saw and deal with storing the thing.

The warped table on the Dewalt is legitimately a serious thing that anyone looking the Dewalt should check. Even if I was ripping something like cedar trim for a 3 seasons porch or something like that, the dips in the table would eventually be a nuisance that you wouldn't have to deal with if you bought the Bosch.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

mattsk8 said:


> Interesting that this is here now, I was going to post about my recent Dewalt DWE7491RS table saw purchase (bought mine at Lowes) and saw this thread. Don't do it, the table isn't flat. Now a lot of people will say I'm splitting hairs, but first I'll list why I purchased this saw, then I'll tell you why the warped table matters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would definitely be interested in hearing back. I read reviews about the warped top and figured if I went the Dewalt route I would have to check the top. I looked at the 7480 and 7491 today at the Depot. Definitely would go with the 7491. 
I also called Bosch to talk to a customer rep to find out where the saw is made. Never got ahold of anyone. I’ve read bad things about Bosch customer service recently. I’ll call them again tomorrow. How does the 3650 rpm of the Bosch compare to the higher 4800 of the Dewalt. Does it make a difference in cut speed?
Short term think I’ll break out my 744 and really go over it hard and tune the crap out of it. But it seems I just can’t get this problem remedied. Whenever you bevel the blade and then bring it back to square it seems to somehow throw off the parallel alignment of the blade. I think it may just be getting worn. I’ve had it for awhile. 
That skilsaw saw doesn’t really excite me at all. 
I looked at the saw stop some, but the price tag did scare me. If it was just me using the saw I might consider it. But other people use it and aren’t always careful with my investments. 
Honestly, I don’t use dados on the portable saw really at all. Maybe a handful of times really. If i need to dado something I’ll use a cabinet saw. 
Still don’t know much about the makita 2705. Anyone have one?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

mattsk8 said:


> Maybe, I'll definitely admit I push the limits of a portable table saw. But having the TS55 is kind of a game changer for someone like me who does enough cabinet work to care, but not enough to justify something like a full blown cabinet saw. And for what it's worth (accepting the obvious limitations of any portable table saw), my old Rigid would be perfect... if it took a 3/4" dado.
> 
> Edit: Maybe you're right though and I should just get a real saw and deal with storing the thing.
> 
> The warped table on the Dewalt is legitimately a serious thing that anyone looking the Dewalt should check. Even if I was ripping something like cedar trim for a 3 seasons porch or something like that, the dips in the table would eventually be a nuisance that you wouldn't have to deal with if you bought the Bosch.


JET might have what you are looking for 3/4 dado capable 

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2009/10/29/jbts-10mjs-portable-tablesaw-review


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn it....now I want the JET portable. The fence is the drawback


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

My 744 finally went a couple months ago and man i love that saw. Cant remember off top of my head what type it was as there are some minor details different between types1-4 etc...but thing lasted along time. 
Anyway. I love the rack and pinion of dewalt thats why i went with the 7480, great saw, love the weight over the old but do miss larger table of 744. Only thing is the rack and pinion is not quite as smooth as the old and annoying that to do wider rips you have to repostion fence to outer pegs along fence...minor tho. Gonna fix the old 744 too ...one of these days. Its a more accurate saw imo. 
I considered the skil worm but no where close carried it to give a look. Its a bosch with worm drive!! Reviews were promising. Geared to rough work maybe tho ? Rack and pinion sucks me back in! Lol
NOW, THE 7491 IS GARBAGE!! GC on a job i was installing a kitchen in had one and said new blade so use it. Well after a few rips i grabbed my saw from truck. Fence had ALOT of flex and was easily knocked around and too much play. Fence lock on rack and pinion is different then all other dewalts ive used and poor design IMHO.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Skil worm drive motor motor is probably great, but the fence is garbage on that saw...


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

M.F Custom said:


> Skil worm drive motor motor is probably great, but the fence is garbage on that saw...


I thought it was just like the dewalt. Sloppy fence is definitely a deal breaker for me in a table saw.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That’s why I run the Rousseau table. Even with the rack and pinion, the Rousseau fence blows it out of the water.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, so seems like Dewalt has cheaper up too much with their saws. It’s makita, Bosch, or I hate to say it, saw stop.


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

I only played around with the bosch in the store but fence did not impress me at all


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

So looks like theres 2 different skil worm drive table saws now. I dont remember seeing the larger version with the rack and pinion. The one i considered was the smaller one thats pretty much a bosch for $379. Oh boy! Now i have to have it. Lol


----------



## BattleBornNV (Jul 27, 2017)

Bosch table saw is great. But, fence is only slightly better than any of the others. Unimpressive. 
But, for the job it’s intended it’s hard to beat. Would recommend having a few grip clamps on hand if you need to get surgical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I use my Bosch 4100 tablesaw very rarely these days, and most of the time it is for cutting small stuff with a tablesaw sled. Bosch fence sucks! I use a router and track for dado's typically. My Festool big boy router rips them with reasonable amounts of dust. 

This is not a cheap option, but every time I see it I so want a Mafell MF26CC. Awesome tool!


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> I would definitely be interested in hearing back. (snip)





MTRmatt said:


> THE 7491 IS GARBAGE!! GC on a job i was installing a kitchen in had one and said new blade so use it. Well after a few rips i grabbed my saw from truck. Fence had ALOT of flex and was easily knocked around and too much play. Fence lock on rack and pinion is different then all other dewalts ive used and poor design IMHO.


This^ x2. I didn't post it originally but the fence is the other reason I wasn't willing to wait until March for a new table top. It looks similar to the old style that I've used a lot and loved, but it's flimsy in comparison. The entire assembly that locks it to the table is garbage, flimsy plastic. If you were to press hard against the fence while ripping something it would definitely move on you.

I looked at the Sawstop and unless you're willing to pay for the "Sawstop won't cut your fingers off" feature, avoid it. IMHO, it's no better than the Bosch so you're paying $700 just for that Sawstop feature. Actually the miter gauge that comes with the Sawstop is a funny joke, not even sure why they included it because it's kind of an embarrassment.

I haven't looked at the Makita, so I can't comment at all on that one. But IMHO, I'd be getting the Bosch. It isn't perfect, the fence feels a little flimsy but no where near as cheap as the Dewalt, I would seriously be worried about the potential to knock the Dewalt's fence against something while loading it and breaking it off.

I decided to just stick with my old Rigid, they seriously don't make portable saws this good anymore. None of them I've looked at are made as well (and I mean NONE, cost is no object, they all seem flimsy and cheap). So I bit the bullet and decided to finally go with a contractor saw and picked up the Ridgid R4512 table saw. I know, there are better saws out there but seriously, for $530 I think I'd have to spend a LOT more to move up from it. I'm going to pick up a Peachtree router extension wing, that way I can eliminate my router table and free up that space in the shop.

Hope this helped in your search for the best portable table saw. Unfortunately there isn't a single one that "wows" me. Except maybe that Festool attachment that isn't available in America because the dictators that make the rules in the USA seem to be under the impression that we're all too dumb to be allowed to use it for whatever reason.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Peter_C said:


> I use my Bosch 4100 tablesaw very rarely these days, and most of the time it is for cutting small stuff with a tablesaw sled. Bosch fence sucks! I use a router and track for dado's typically. My Festool big boy router rips them with reasonable amounts of dust.
> 
> This is not a cheap option, but every time I see it I so want a Mafell MF26CC. Awesome tool!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlOKRHg3I8M


Holy cow, $2600... :blink:. I'll pass.

I used to use my router for dados and still do if I'm not near the table saw, but once you run them with a table saw it's hard to use a router for it again.


----------



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the DeWalt 745 which I bought because it was the lightest one I could find. I had owned the older model 744 which I gave away as I was sick of adjusting the fence (much like a poster above was saying).
I've owned the Bosch and when it was stolen I was not all that sad as the fence wasn't good and it was too heavy to pull out of the van for the amount of cutting that I use a table saw for. My Festool track saw has knocked down what I use a table saw for.
It seems like some of you have different requirements that I have. I've never dadoed on a portable saw and for the few times I need to rip a 4 by 4 I either rip it with a skilsaw or flip it on the table saw.
I almost always take the riving knife off of a new saw but left it on this saw. It helps a lot the thing cuts like a dream. When you buy a new blade pay attention to the kerf it cuts as the riving knife has the kerf required stamped on it. I use my friends saw ( same saw) that the pulled the riving knife off and it wanders off the fence.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

This IS interesting.

https://www.skilsaw.com/product-details?product=SPT99-12


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> This IS interesting.
> 
> https://www.skilsaw.com/product-details?product=SPT99-12


That's the one Irish was talking about. After looking online at the Makita, I'd be seriously considering that, the Skil, or a Bosch. I'd love see the Makita in person so I could check the fence but no one near me stocks it, on paper it looks like a nice portable saw.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

mattsk8 said:


> That's the one Irish was talking about. After looking online at the Makita, I'd be seriously considering that, the Skil, or a Bosch. I'd love see the Makita in person so I could check the fence but no one near me stocks it, on paper it looks like a nice portable saw.


The JET still has what you're looking for with the dado. It costs a little more 700. I am not sure about the fence though


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I have no brand loyalty. If somebody else has a better mousetrap I'm in


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I think the Makita 2705 is the one I have. It has the outfeed and side extensions? I parked mine after a year or so because most of the bolts rattled out of it and the extension mount castings broke off and so forth. I decided it was a complete waste of money. Mine bumps along in the tool trailer from job to job so maybe it takes more abuse than most do.

I went with the Dewalt 7491RS and love it so far. The fence is the cat's(I was dubious to start with). The stand isn't as nice as the bosch but still pretty slick. It seems lighter and easier to pack around than some others and the 32 1/2" fence feature is nice.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I've had the Makita 2705 with gravity rise stand for 5/6 years. I remember when I bought it, it was the only portable saw that could rip a 4x4, which was one of the selling points for me at the time. The soft start is a really nice feature, too. I've never had any issues regarding power, and the adjustable riving knife is nice for when you need it out of the way. 

The fence is ok, I've pushed it out of line a little when ripping sheet goods in the past. The extending wing takes a little time to dial in the measurements, and it does not have anything to hold your material from underneath when using the extension, unless you are ripping something around 25". I can take pics to show what I mean if anybody wants. 

All in all, I'm happy with the saw. I think I paid about $550 at a show for the saw and stand. It lived the first 4 or so years standing up in a trailer getting battered by all the crap I'd throw on it, if I got it now it would have a much nicer life

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

The skil spt 99 12 is officially on my must see in person list. Rack and pinion , worm drive and 30 1/2" rip capacity. If the fence is sturdy im in! Keep the little dewalt for portable small stuff and fix my 744 so it can live in my garage at home.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Morning Wood said:


> This IS interesting.
> 
> https://www.skilsaw.com/product-details?product=SPT99-12


This looks like a much improved version of the original skil table saw I saw at the woodworking show last year. It looks very similar to the DeWalt 7480 now...


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Anthill said:


> I think the Makita 2705 is the one I have. It has the outfeed and side extensions? I parked mine after a year or so because most of the bolts rattled out of it and the extension mount castings broke off and so forth. I decided it was a complete waste of money. Mine bumps along in the tool trailer from job to job so maybe it takes more abuse than most do.
> 
> I went with the Dewalt 7491RS and love it so far. The fence is the cat's(I was dubious to start with). The stand isn't as nice as the bosch but still pretty slick. It seems lighter and easier to pack around than some others and the 32 1/2" fence feature is nice.




No issue with warped table top on that Dewalt saw?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

FYI. Bosch 4100-09 is built in China.


----------

